# حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الرجل والمرأة00لكل منهما مايميزه ويجعل من الارتباط به حلما للطرف الآخر فيحلم الرجل أن يجد السكن والهدوء وأشياء أخرى لدى المرأة, وتحلم المرأة أن تشعر بالأمان والحب ولااهتمام مع الرجل.
لكن عنما تبدأ الحياة الزوجية ينشغل كل منهما بالتفاصيل اليومية للحياة, وتبدأ المشكلات الصغيرة تتراكم والحياة بضغوطها لا تعطيهما فرصة كافية للتفكير في طريقة للتواصل ولإشباع حاجتهما المختلفة.

فالاختلاف في التكوين النفسي لكل من الرجل والمرأة يتسبب في توقعات غير قابلة للتحقق عند التعامل بينهما,فالرجل عادة يتصور أنه سيحقق نقاطا أكثر ويزداد تقدير شريكته له إذا قدم لها شيئا كبيرا,كأن يشتري لها سوارا من الذهب أو يأخذها في عطلة أو أن يوفر مصروفات المدرسة لأبنائه. أما الاشياء الصغيرة مثل فتح باب السيارة أو شراء ورود أو حتى مجرد ضمها فإنها تحقق نقاطا أقل.

واعتمادا على طريقته هذه في حساب النقاط, يعتقد أنه يحقق لها أكبر إشباع بتركيز وقته وطاقته وانتباهه في إنجاز عمل واحد كبير.

إلى حد ما 00لا تنجح هذه المعادلة, فالمرأة تحسب النقاط على نحو مختلف,إذ لا أهميه لديها لحجم هدايا الحب,فكل هدية تساوي نقطة واحدة,وكل هدية لها القيمة نفسها00نقطة واحدة0
فالطريقة التي تحسب بها المرأة النقاط ليست مجرد عملية تفضيل,ولكنها احتياج حقيقي لكي تشعر بالحب في علاقتها. فلنتصور أن عند المرأة خزان للحب-وحتى يمتلئ خزان الحب لدى المرأة, تشعر بحب شريكها لها,وهنا يمكنها أن تتعامل بمزيد من الحب
والثقة والتقبل والتقدير والإعجاب والاستحسان والتشجيع, وهي كلها أشياء يحتاجها الرجل لتنجح علاقته بشريكته.

على الرجل أن يستمر في تقديم الأشياء الصغيرة للمرأة, وعلى المرأة أن تكون منتبهة مقدرة لما يقدمه لها الرجل.فبابتسامة أو كلمة شكر تستطيع أن تخبره أنه قد أحرز نقطة. فالرجل يحتاج للتقدير والتشجيع حتى يستمر في العطاء, ويتوقف عن العطاء عندما يشعر ان شريكته تعتبر مايقدمه فرضا عليه أداؤه,إنه يحتاج للشعور بأن المرأة تقدر مايقوم به.

لكن الرجل يمنح النقاط بطريقة مختلفة,ففي كل مرة تقدر المرأة ما قدمه لها الرجل فإنه يشعر بالحب,ويمنحها نقطة بالمقابل, فتذكري أن الحاجة الأولية للرجل هي التقدير , يطلب الرجل_بالتأكيد_من المرأة المشاركة في الواجبات الحياتية,لكنها إذا لم تمنحه التقدير فلا معنى
,ولا أهمية تقريبا لهذه المساهمة.

وكثيرا ماتجهل المرأة القوة التي يحققها حبها,فتحاول دون داع أن تلتمس حب الرجل بأداء أعمال لا يريدها ولا يحتاجها,فالمصدر الرئيسي للحب عند الرجل هو الاستحسان المحب لتصرفاتهو فالرجل ايضا له خزان حب, لكنه لا يملأ بما تفعله المرأة من أجله, بل يملؤه 
رد فعلها لما يقوم به, وتعبيرها عن شعورها نحوه.
__________________​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -*

ياريت الكل يشارك​


----------



## أرزنا (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -*

سلام المسيح:

نصائح وواقع مهمه


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> نصائح وواقع مهمه



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -*

موضوع رائع و جميل
انصح الكل بقراءته


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى يبقى الحب..والتقدير -*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع رائع و جميل
> انصح الكل بقراءته



شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2009)

_موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع رائع ومهم جدا​_
> 
> _شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (25 فبراير 2009)

> فالمصدر الرئيسي للحب عند الرجل هو الاستحسان المحب لتصرفاته
> فالرجل ايضا له خزان حب, لكنه لا يملأ بما تفعله المرأة من أجله,
> بل يملؤه رد فعلها لما يقوم به, وتعبيرها عن شعورها نحوه.
> ​



ميرسي يا كاندى على الموضوع

الرب يعوض تعب محبتِك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندى على الموضوع​
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتِك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا فرارى​


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

موضوع را ئع منك يا كاندى 
ونصائح غالية جدا ياريت كل بيت واسرة تعمل بيها 
اشكرك يا كاندى


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

رائع جدا 
تحياتي الك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

​


candy shop قال:


> لكن الرجل يمنح النقاط بطريقة مختلفة,ففي كل مرة تقدر المرأة ما قدمه لها الرجل فإنه يشعر بالحب,ويمنحها نقطة بالمقابل, فتذكري أن الحاجة الأولية للرجل هي التقدير , يطلب الرجل_بالتأكيد_من المرأة المشاركة في الواجبات الحياتية,لكنها إذا لم تمنحه التقدير فلا معنى
> ,ولا أهمية تقريبا لهذه المساهمة.
> 
> وكثيرا ماتجهل المرأة القوة التي يحققها حبها,فتحاول دون داع أن تلتمس حب الرجل بأداء أعمال لا يريدها ولا يحتاجها,فالمصدر الرئيسي للحب عند الرجل هو الاستحسان المحب لتصرفاتهو فالرجل ايضا له خزان حب, لكنه لا يملأ بما تفعله المرأة من أجله, بل يملؤه
> ...


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> موضوع را ئع منك يا كاندى
> ونصائح غالية جدا ياريت كل بيت واسرة تعمل بيها
> اشكرك يا كاندى


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

حوسو قال:


> رائع جدا
> تحياتي الك


 
ميرسى اوووى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

stray sheep قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا يا كاندى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا يا كاندى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا كاندي
موضوع اكثر من رائع
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندي
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> يسوع يرعاكي​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2009)

*يا سلاااام على مواضيعك يا أستازتنا*

*ربنا يزيدك حكمة*

*ويفرحك بأسرتك *​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *يا سلاااام على مواضيعك يا أستازتنا*​
> 
> *ربنا يزيدك حكمة*​
> 
> *ويفرحك بأسرتك *​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

